# Dragon Trike



## ilovenomads (Aug 16, 2003)

Does anyone remember a model of a trike that had a body of a dragon on it? I think it was green. It was a larger scale model. I was just wondering if it was still being produced and by who. My dad built it years ago. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

If you're looking for the 1/8th scale Dragonfire Trike, the good news is that Revell of Germany is rereleasing this model soon. Check here for a picture of the box art.

http://www.megahobby.com/Mega-Community/Coming_Soon/coming_soon.html


----------



## ilovenomads (Aug 16, 2003)

*Trike*

Wow! That's the one! Thanks for the help. :wave:


----------



## Big Jake (Jan 4, 2000)

You JUST know I gotta get the Jolly Roger!

Big Jake


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Big Jake said:


> You JUST know I gotta get the Jolly Roger!
> 
> Big Jake


Yes! Rename it the land whaler. The white whale off the starboard bow, down Rosemount ave. Ahab would be proud.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great.
Maybe next they will repop the "Evil Iron" and the other one I want and can't remember the name of. Has a werewolf head for the body.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*dragon trike*

We have been told that the dragon fire trike is now discontinued it was a limited run only available only in europe. We never saw one peice. What a shame. Mega1


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Man that sucks!
Oh well.


----------



## boomerbaird (Oct 27, 2005)

*dragonfire trike on ebay*

hey guys, I just put one on ebay... I never assembled it, the box is in fair to good shape and everything is there ready to be built. I love this model but need cash for rent and such. check it out here...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6008601344&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

i think they did release evil iron in the 90's as the ghost rider in black plastic, same kit though but with wild decals.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> Maybe next they will repop the "Evil Iron" and the other one I want and can't remember the name of. Has a werewolf head for the body.


Are you sure you're not thinking of the Night Crawler?

http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/night_crawler.html


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

what was that monogram chopper trike with the vulture on top of the sissy bar?

king chopper? I havent seen that in years
Buzz


----------

